# Tattoos. How many and what are they?



## JMBriggs (Nov 10, 2011)

Just curious. My parents absolutely HATE that I have tattoos. I was wondering how many others do on the site. How many, and what and where they are.

I'll post pics of mine when I get back to my laptop...


----------



## tevo (Nov 10, 2011)

Want to get one across my shoulder blades or across my chest S:




Tell them as long as Wiz Khalifa is alive, they should be thankful.


----------



## JMBriggs (Nov 10, 2011)

Damn! Your gonna run out of room! Lol. I would go for across the shoulders btw...


----------



## StringThing (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't have any myself, but my brother has a few.  One on his arm reads:  MOM and DAD and under that:  ALLWAYS

Morale of the story?  Make sure that your tattoo artist can spell or at least can notice if you spell something wrong on your card.


----------



## JMBriggs (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh dear! Lmao, that really sucks! I would make him fix it, or cover it and redo it right on the opposite arm.


----------



## StringThing (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah, it's pretty big, but he is supposed to get him to fix it.  He hadn't noticed it until I pointed it out.


----------



## JMBriggs (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh that's funny. Tell him he should show you his design BEFORE they permanently insert it into his epidemis next time he decides to get one.


----------



## mc1979 (Nov 10, 2011)

Cherry Blossom, trails from right pubic bone up to my hip


----------



## JMBriggs (Nov 10, 2011)

Here are crappy cell phone pics of mine. 





My newest one... I have always been pretty original, this was a saying I found that I felt described the way I have tried to live my life... (photography has been the one area of my life I struggle with trying to be original... Everything seems to already have been done!)




My camera! <3




This was my first... It is a reminder to never do anything out of hate, and to remember to treat everyone with love and compassion. Then the heart is my son's initials. 




My nautical star... a symbol of finding one's way home... the two hearts represent my home which is anywhere I am with my husband and my son.


----------



## tevo (Nov 10, 2011)

JMBriggs said:


> Damn! Your gonna run out of room! Lol. I would go for across the shoulders btw...




What should I get?


----------



## kundalini (Nov 10, 2011)

StringThing said:


> Morale of the story? Make sure that your tattoo artist can spell or at least can notice if you spell something wrong on your card.


20 Cases of Terrible Tattoo Spelling Errors | Court Reporter School



My tatto is a king cobra in strike position, _lower _left back. Positioned so that the hooded head shows above the belt line.


----------



## JMBriggs (Nov 10, 2011)

tevo said:
			
		

> What should I get?



Hmm well what are some interests/passions you have that aren't yet represented in other tattoos you already have?


----------



## MTVision (Nov 10, 2011)

JMBriggs said:
			
		

> Here are crappy cell phone pics of mine.
> 
> My newest one... I have always been pretty original, this was a saying I found that I felt described the way I have tried to live my life... (photography has been the one area of my life I struggle with trying to be original... Everything seems to already have been done!)
> 
> ...



Love your newest! Is it really new? It looks a bit red!


----------



## JMBriggs (Nov 10, 2011)

MTVision said:
			
		

> Love your newest! Is it really new? It looks a bit red!



Last night at 7! I'm addicted to getting them now.


----------



## MTVision (Nov 10, 2011)

JMBriggs said:
			
		

> Just curious. My parents absolutely HATE that I have tattoos. I was wondering how many others do on the site. How many, and what and where they are.
> 
> I'll post pics of mine when I get back to my laptop...



I have 4. A stupid band around my ankle that I got when I was 14. It's horrible - the guy drew it on freehand and he was a shaky old man. He pierced my belly button at one point and he was so shaky and old it took forever for him to get the needle to go through. My friend ended up passing out and jellyfishing on the floor (needle phobia) and he was awake before the guy had actually gotten the needle all the way through!

I have the chinese symbol for love on my hip in memory of my brother in law who committed suicide. I have a butterfly in my back that my boyfriend drew and I have a trail of stars behind/next to my ear. 

Another stupid story that is a little off topic - me and my boyfriend (fiancé now - just got a ring  have been together for 9 years. He dated this girl for a year before me. Her name was Megan (like mine). Anywho long story short - she paid for this tattoo that says MEGAN on his chest over his chest. It's so embarrassing when he has his shirt off in front of people. I refuse to lie and say its for me because I would NEVER want anybody to tattoo my name on their body.


----------



## JMBriggs (Nov 10, 2011)

MTVision said:
			
		

> I have 4. A stupid band around my ankle that I got when I was 14. It's horrible - the guy drew it on freehand and he was a shaky old man. He pierced my belly button at one point and he was so shaky and old it took forever for him to get the needle to go through. My friend ended up passing out and jellyfishing on the floor (needle phobia) and he was awake before the guy had actually gotten the needle all the way through!
> 
> I have the chinese symbol for love on my hip in memory of my brother in law who committed suicide. I have a butterfly in my back that my boyfriend drew and I have a trail of stars behind/next to my ear.
> 
> Another stupid story that is a little off topic - me and my boyfriend (fiancé now - just got a ring  have been together for 9 years. He dated this girl for a year before me. Her name was Megan (like mine). Anywho long story short - she paid for this tattoo that says MEGAN on his chest over his chest. It's so embarrassing when he has his shirt off in front of people. I refuse to lie and say its for me because I would NEVER want anybody to tattoo my name on their body.



Yeah, worst idea ever unless they are passed away or your offspring... At least it spelled the same. I have threatened my husband I'm gonna make him tattoo 'Jeanette's *****' across his abs Lol. But I would never make him.


----------



## MissCream (Nov 10, 2011)

I have four, three of them I got when I was 16... A playboy bunny on my lower back (ULTIMATE tramp stamp, I'm aware), a really tiny female symbol on my lower middle stomach and a small cat face on my right butt cheek. I got my other one a couple years ago it's a bow on my wrist


----------



## sm4him (Nov 10, 2011)

MTVision said:


> Another stupid story that is a little off topic - me and my boyfriend (fiancé now - just got a ring  have been together for 9 years. He dated this girl for a year before me. Her name was Megan (like mine). Anywho long story short - she paid for this tattoo that says MEGAN on his chest over his chest. It's so embarrassing when he has his shirt off in front of people. I refuse to lie and say its for me because I would NEVER want anybody to tattoo my name on their body.



Hey, at least he had the good sense to fall in love with, and commit to spend the rest of his life with, someone who had the same name.  If your name was Tina, that "Megan" on his chest would be REALLY awkward.


----------



## sm4him (Nov 10, 2011)

JMBriggs said:


> Here are crappy cell phone pics of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, my! This photo actually made me wince, and my toes are *still* curled! I could NEVER do that! I cannot stand to have anyone touch my feet...the sheer thought of someone holding my foot and then taking a needle to it?? Not gonna happen. :greenpbl:

I'm not a fan of tattoos, for a variety of reasons, not the least of which is the fact that getting them involves needles. Also, I'm kinda ADHD/OCD and probably a bunch of other letters too, and if I had one where I could see it, I would probably wear it out rubbing at it or something.

My oldest son got his first tattoo a couple of months ago, though...he knew I was against it, and I knew he'd get one as soon as he was old enough and had money. The old enough came WAY before the "had money." I wish I had a picture of it to post, because as tattoos go, it's pretty cool.

It's on his right arm, takes up about a third to half of his upper arm--and it's the Eagle Scout emblem, with the date that he made Eagle under it.


----------



## bogeyguy (Nov 10, 2011)

JMBriggs said:


> Here are crappy cell phone pics of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why would you want those body scars??


----------



## JMBriggs (Nov 10, 2011)

bogeyguy said:
			
		

> Why would you want those body scars??



Lol... Because they remind me who I am every day. ( =


----------



## JMBriggs (Nov 10, 2011)

sm4him said:
			
		

> Oh, my! This photo actually made me wince, and my toes are *still* curled! I could NEVER do that! I cannot stand to have anyone touch my feet...the sheer thought of someone holding my foot and then taking a needle to it?? Not gonna happen. :greenpbl:
> 
> I'm not a fan of tattoos, for a variety of reasons, not the least of which is the fact that getting them involves needles. Also, I'm kinda ADHD/OCD and probably a bunch of other letters too, and if I had one where I could see it, I would probably wear it out rubbing at it or something.
> 
> ...



I'm weird, I kinda like pain. His sounds cool. I am against tattoos that don't have meaning... I would never just pick one out of a catalog like so many people do.


----------



## tevo (Nov 11, 2011)

JMBriggs said:
			
		

> Hmm well what are some interests/passions you have that aren't yet represented in other tattoos you already have?



I am 16 and therefore have no tattoos ^^



But... Straightedge-ness, family, photography, film, music. Not religious.


----------



## bleeblu (Nov 11, 2011)

Now here is something I can comment on.

I'd say I have 13 tattoos. I have a half sleeve on one arm that has hibiscus and plumeria flowers and waves. My other arm I have a sailor's face that says "Scurvy" on his bandana. The same arm I have a Sailor Jerry pin up girl. My chest has a real looking heart with wings. A banner wraps around it that says "Hopeless Romantic". On top of my left shoulder I have a "Bekah" because she paid for it. My right I have four stars that are red, green, yellow and black, respectively. On my back I have the longitude and latitude of my hometown, a sugar skull and a skull over a nautical star. On my side I have a love/lust ambigram. Above my pee willy I have "love" written with an upside down 7, Q, upside down A and backwards 3 (deck of cards). On my thigh I have my best friends RIP tattoo who isn't even dead yet so it says M. Graham, 1988 -      . And my latest addition are two tears on the inside of my index fingers so I can hold it up to my face when people ***** about stupid things.

More to come...


----------



## robitussin217 (Nov 11, 2011)

I have zero tattoos and they are not...Although, if I were to ever get tattoos, I would get one to accompany every first trip I make to any given country consisting of a smallish to medium sized picture of that country's flag in a list down the left or right side of my back. I've also always kinda wanted freckles.


----------



## baturn (Nov 11, 2011)

2. I was a sailor for 35 yrs. after all. Left forearm; sailing ship inside anchor with Far East 1965. Rt. forearm ( and this is where it gets weird) !st wife's name in banner across rose. Was very young and very drunk and in love.


----------



## Patrice (Nov 11, 2011)

There is a veritable fortune to be made by whoever figures out a procedure to painlessly and completely remove all traces of unwanted tats.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Nov 11, 2011)

Patrice said:


> There is a veritable fortune to be made by whoever figures out a procedure to painlessly and completely remove all traces of unwanted tats.



No kidding. I've seen so many kids getting tats that you know will some day be dearly regretted... 

Not that I have anything against them, I have a few that finally merged into one giant one, lol, but I can wear shorts and a t-shirt and they don't show. And I'm glad I didn't start until I was 40 so that I knew what I wanted and did it intelligently instead of being the kid in GA, the last year I lived in the US, who tried to sue some employer for not giving him a job because of his tats... all over his face :lmao:


----------



## molested_cow (Nov 11, 2011)

When I was in college, a classmate got a new tattoo, Chinese characters. They were the wrong ones. I figured it's better not to say anything. Seriously people, don't ink anything that YOU yourself can't read.

She's a potential laughing stock for 1.4 billion people.


----------



## ImChance (Nov 11, 2011)

I have dozens (all spider related). Working on a full sleeve. Can't post pictures until I am at home though..


----------



## jwbryson1 (Nov 11, 2011)

Greek letters on the inside of my right ankle along with an "Lt." which stood for Lieutenant -- I could tell you but I'd have to kill you.  Hah!  :lmao:


----------



## JMBriggs (Nov 11, 2011)

tevo said:


> JMBriggs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do a camera with film wrapping around it and instead of having the film have negatives, make it look like sheet music in each frame. ( =


----------



## JMBriggs (Nov 11, 2011)

My tattoo artist told me that they came out with something that pretty much is like just getting the tattoo over again, but instead of putting ink in, it puts in something that causes the tattoo's ink to solidify, and when it is no longer a liquid under you skin your body pushes it out like a sliver.


----------

